# Fun goat video



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

A friend emailed me this video and I just had to post it on here. This fellow takes the concept of "Goat Toys" to a level.

It's also apparent that he spends WAY more time with his goat than I do....

[youtube:3c123khb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utE2W_EoB2M[/youtube:3c123khb]


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

OMG that is the funniest goat thing I have ever seen. That man is a little to attached to his goat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

I love it! I just LOVE it!!!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

Bob could give that guy a run for his goat if he ever got Pig in that canoe.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Pigs already been canoeing with Hannah and I. He was much smaller then....


----------

